# Placebo - Bitter End



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Forgotten just how good they are. Top Form
http://mcms-delivery.virtuebroadcasting.com/deliverMedia.asp?id=D4DB6845-F529-4F0D-8652-C3740E9667F4 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Magic ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Just thought I'd add my claim to fame..

Placebo dropped a speaker on me at a gig before they were big at the Roebuck in Lewisham.

Someone I went to school with was friends with one of the band (or his brother or something..)

Anyway - just thought I'd share that


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Just thought I'd add my claim to fame..
> 
> Placebo dropped a speaker on me at a gig before they were big at the Roebuck in Lewisham.
> 
> ...


WAUW

can i touch you now?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Great band and a great track. 8)


----------

